# Chocolate Rum Truffles



## chez suz (Dec 5, 2004)

Just came upon this recipe..thought you might like...
Rum Truffle
(yield 50 pieces)
10 oz bittersweet chocolate
5 oz. whipping cream
2 oz butter
1/2 cup rum
4 oz. cocoa powder


Using a water bath, melt pieces of chocolate in whipping cream. Add butter. After chocolate and butter are melted, let mixture cool down.
Once mixture has somewhat hardened, whip it up, slowly adding rum. Using a pastry bag pipe walnut-sized mounds onto a baking sheet lined with aluminum paper. Freeze for at least 30 minutes or until firm.
Using your hand, form the truffle into little balls and roll them in the cocoa powder. (approximately 55 calories per piece). 
Enjoy!!


----------

